# My first large button



## sena (Jun 22, 2012)

hi , 
This is my first heavier button , the source was contact pins.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 22, 2012)

sena said:


> hi ,
> This is my first heavier button , the source was contact pins.




You know everybody's next question is going to be; How many lbs. of contact pins?

Jim


----------



## sena (Jun 22, 2012)

That was around 9 .7 kg of pins , used nitric to remove base metal.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jun 22, 2012)

What method did you use to refine, or was this just a recovery? I'm curious because I've never had that much gold to melt and it seems like all the pictures I see of little buttons they are very shiny, but the bigger buttons are not as shiny. Does that have something to do with the heat needed to melt such a large amount of gold?

I hope to one day have a whopper like that one! Keep up the good work.


----------



## sena (Jun 22, 2012)

used nitric , hcl and smb , it seems the heat wasn't sufficient let me try oxy -acetylene tomorrow


----------



## dcorley001 (Jun 23, 2012)

What is the weight on the button? The angle of the photo makes it difficult for me to read. What kind of contcts where they?


----------



## Geo (Jun 23, 2012)

sena, the button isnt as pure as it could be. the frosted appearance and lumpy texture gives it away. before you put a lot of effort into re-melting, you may want to think about refining it again.


----------



## sena (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes , iam considering to refine it , before that ill try an xrf analyser , thanks guys 

Regards
Sena


----------



## sena (Jun 23, 2012)

dcorley001 said:


> What is the weight on the button? The angle of the photo makes it difficult for me to read. What kind of contcts where they?


That was about 48.72 grams, sorry about the quality , they were telecommunication pins .


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 23, 2012)

Geo said:


> sena, the button isnt as pure as it could be. the frosted appearance and lumpy texture gives it away. before you put a lot of effort into re-melting, you may want to think about refining it again.



Geo, could the appearance also be from insufficient heat? Thanks, John.


----------



## Geo (Jun 23, 2012)

perhaps a little, but pure gold melts pretty easily. if it had gotten hot enough to melt that large of a mass, it would still be shiny on the surface. not enough heat can leave it lumpy but the frosted surface is a clear indication of impurities.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=11106#p108338


----------

